# Any type of dogs pictures!



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Pits, mutts, whatever. Just pictures. No debating or preaching please.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> Pits, mutts, whatever. Just pictures. No debating or preaching please.


.................


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

You asked for it! I love posting pictures!

Some pictures of my mix, Xena, and her best buddy Mr. Eko


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Sarah~ said:


> You asked for it! I love posting pictures!
> 
> Some pictures of my mix, Xena, and her best buddy Mr. Eko


You got a really nice gsd!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> You asked for it! I love posting pictures!
> 
> Some pictures of my mix, Xena, and her best buddy Mr. Eko


Very cute pics of your babies ma!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> You got a really nice gsd!


Thank you! He thinks so too


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Very cute pics of your babies ma!


Thank you! It's not hard to get cute ones when they do cute things all the time <3333


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

here's my dog crew


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here are my two mixed pups









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Meet Leo

Meet roxy (blackyboy's mother)

There's Mr. Bb 

Smh him and his milk bone. 

Meet dutches one of the smartest dogs! 
She's camera shy haha


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Meet trevon, bb's uncle. My brother's dog. 
Tricolor bully.


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Those are really awesome pictures I couldn't content myself of putting my mix pup jr. Getting bigger everyday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Taking a nap.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Blackboy said:


> Meet Leo
> 
> Meet roxy (blackyboy's mother)
> 
> ...


Definitely Mr. BB looks much better with the ears crop than Jr's. I shouldn't have listened to my wife lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Last one. Jr been pwned by her plate mate. Roxy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My almost 10yr old APBT Kangol doing what he does best















My ABKC Champion Gorilla's New Pair of Shox 














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

verdugo said:


> Definitely Mr. BB looks much better with the ears crop than Jr's. I shouldn't have listened to my wife lol!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's my fifth pitbull/mutt I ever owned and he's also my first with his ears cropped. I love the look! But hey, if I'm not wrong, if you able to find a vet that will charge a little extra to get jr's ears done and you just have to tape his ears for a little while. I got the short crop. You should call around!


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> View attachment 42898
> 
> My almost 10yr old APBT Kangol doing what he does best
> View attachment 42906
> ...


Haha kangol is a pornstar pit.


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hehe Mel loves tearing things apart lol


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's my current (little) 6 month man!:

















Here's my current 4 year old woman!:

















And hopefully adding an APBT ! (Why I'm on this forum to begin with haha). Hope it's okay that I still shared 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

ames said:


> hehe Mel loves tearing things apart lol


Those damn pigs! Don't know how you deal with their sound! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki, the Big Red Mutt!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lucy, 8.5 mos American Bully


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lady B, some sort of herding breed mutt.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mocha Joe said:


> Those damn pigs! Don't know how you deal with their sound!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha well that pig was dead pretty fast so the sound wasn't THAT bad hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Another mutt of mine

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Last one: the dearly departed Brutus.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> View attachment 43137
> 
> Another mutt of mine
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> Awwww!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lololol he's cute huh?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Lololol he's cute huh?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! I keep telling Russell we need a pig! He disagrees lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> Yes! I keep telling Russell we need a pig! He disagrees lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol got him for 5$!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Mocha Joe-- I'm gonna steal that dark sable shepherd of yours  always wanted one that color! Hehe! Love him!

Anyway, here is my Parti Yorkie Cloe  isn't she a beaut? 
























Annnnd here is PO'd Pyra sitting on the couch...it's snowing out and she wants to play outside...








And here is duface face Lucius-- very excited about dinner


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

"Me and mommy are always up for raw treats, so bring it!"


----------



## Blackboy (Jan 12, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Mocha Joe-- I'm gonna steal that dark sable shepherd of yours  always wanted one that color! Hehe! Love him!
> 
> Anyway, here is my Parti Yorkie Cloe  isn't she a beaut?
> 
> ...


My dogs would love to eat that for dinner! What's in it? &#128523;


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> And here is duface face Lucius-- very excited about dinner


So,, Coach, whats in your bowl?  Ill share my bowl tonight!
Last night was a deer thigh (bone in) some heart, minced garlic (real not jar), dieatomaceous earth, and a parsley ice cube..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! There is a variety of stuff in there...let's see I think that was chicken, lamb, pork neck, kidney, and some heart. The yellow stuff is bee pollen and the green mixture is steamed spinach, ACV, DE...and there is probably other stuff in there, this pic is a few weeks old and I constantly and giving random stuff


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

DE good stuff. I used it and Pumpkin Seed Oil when I fed raw a little.

Here are my mutt:









And Of course Apollo


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like that White dog of yours! Good looking girl  that is saying a lot because I normally do not like white dogs


----------



## Pitbull85 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diesels_mommy (Jan 5, 2014)

Diesel!! he's anywhere from 7-10 weeks in these

just chillin

play with me!

kisses for mommy :*

I <3 lettuce

I swear I didn't do it

Watch out mommy, im getting big!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! We have another "diesels mommie" here  welcome! Cute pup! 

Pitbull85-- that is a beautiful pup, love the color/markings


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Cute pups! 

@Coach - That is my American Bulldog mix/Mutt, Snow. She's a real nice dog. Doesn't have the same amount of drive as Apollo does, but she's good in her own way. Loves to swim and chase balls and the flirt pole.  Going on 4 years old this year.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool, yeah she is a nice lookin dog


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

APBTN00b said:


> DE good stuff. I used it and Pumpkin Seed Oil when I fed raw a little.
> 
> Here are my mutt:
> 
> ...


LP, is that you? Long time no see! Good to see Snow is doing well. Your new pup is adorbs.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello Pink :woof:


----------



## Mocha Joe (Jan 21, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Mocha Joe-- I'm gonna steal that dark sable shepherd of yours  always wanted one that color! Hehe! Love him!
> ]


Hahah I drove 15 hours to get the color! I'm obsessed !

What's funny is that when I was debating a yorkie awhile ago I wanted a parti one!

We have great taste!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

.Soldier .Soldier was like two or three in this pic and not worked


----------



## Pitbull85 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SlyPitty (Dec 5, 2013)

Heres the boys







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's Jr again at 11 weeks.



Recent pictures with Jr at 7 months #75.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ames said:


> hehe Mel loves tearing things apart lol


Mr Piggelsworth!!!!! Lol D just defaced one that same color lol

He's a D pig face


----------

